# Photos of my Male Haps/Peacocks



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi All. Just thought it might be nice to share some photos of my current male Haps/Peacocks. Most photos are only a few days old, but some are from a few months back, so you can see the growth difference in some of the fish. I hope you all enjoy the photos as much as I enjoy the fish! :wink:

Aulonocara Hansbaenschi (2.5" in these photos)
























And now at about 3.5"









Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Blue Neon' (2" in these photos, and quite thin!)
















Now at nearly 3.5" you can see he has packed out quite a bit and is getting bigger.

























Placidochromis Electra (4" in these photos)
















..and currently at about 6" now:

















Sciaenochromis Fryeri (at about 6" in these photos)

























Nimbochromis Venustus (my pride & Joy and undisputed (gentle) tank boss - at about 5" here, starting to get blue in his face)








...and now at a little over 6", in different moods 8) 

















































I need to add a couple more fish to the mix, one of which will be an Aulonocara Rubescens/German Red/etc. to replace the one I had before. He was too nasty to the smaller peacocks, so he had to go, which was a shame as I had him for over a year before I had to remove him. Any thoughts on the other fish I could add to this mix? As you can see, they don't suffer any real aggression and certainly there are no nipped fins, so I'm lucky I have the mix I do, but would welcome thoughts on additions to these bunch.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice fish!
What size tank are you keeping them in?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I bet you are enjoying them, very nice and the before and after pics are really cool!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> Very nice fish!
> What size tank are you keeping them in?


Thanks! In answer to your question, they're currently in a 55g (48" x 15" x 17") with upgade plans on the way.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Indeed, you'll want a 6ft tank for these fish before long. The Haps all look great, the electra and venestus in particular. The hansbaenschi doesn't seem to be competing that well so far, is a bit thin, and I'm not sure the Blue Neon is legit.


----------



## Dan Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Opulent said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice fish!
> ...


If you upgrade to a 6' tank, try a male Dimidiochromis Compressiceps. Very cool and unique shape/colors, and quite peaceful to anything it can't eat. They get big (~11"), so definitely wait until the upgrade though!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> ...I'm not sure the Blue Neon is legit.


What are your thoughts on what the Blue Neon might be Fogelhund?

It was sold as a Stuartgranti 'Usisya', but looking at the fish I concluded that it's more likely a Blue Neon, plus the Usisya and Blue Neons constantly get mixed up and labelled as each other.



Dan Gardner said:


> If you upgrade to a 6' tank, try a male Dimidiochromis Compressiceps. Very cool and unique shape/colors, and quite peaceful to anything it can't eat. They get big (~11"), so definitely wait until the upgrade though!


Yes, very cool fish! They also fortunately seem to be readily available in the UK, so that's definitely one for the list :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not sure on the Blue Neon... maybe a "Turkis", a man made peacock, or perhaps a dreaded hybrid. It's a pretty fish though, and purity isn't as important in an all male tank where you are just looking for attractive fish.


----------



## Spencer88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice looking fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish....


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful fish wow!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree on the supposedly blue neon (chiwindi). I have one and it doesn't look like that. They have a distinguishing look to them. Beautiful colors on the venusus though. Yours look better than mine.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'll see how the 'blue neon' turns out and maybe post some more photos of him in a few months time. As mentioned before, he was sold as a Stuartgranti 'Usisya', but the amount of blue on the dorsal and tail fins made me think otherwise. Having said that, I am noticing the blue darkening to an almost black colour, so he may well be a 'Usisya' variant... we shall see!


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

I have 2 blue neons undu reef there my fav hands down.


----------

